# Healthy Lemon Orzo Soup Recipe



## fiction_writer (Nov 9, 2011)

As you can see from my last few posts, I have been really into making healthy recipes. I have another one for you today: healthy lemon orzo soup. It’s great option for cool fall days. This recipe is easy to make and does not include too many ingredients. Check out my video tutorial to see how the soup is made:


----------

